# Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!



## Th0r1140 (12. Oktober 2017)

Hallo an alle hier im Forum.

ich bin Berliner und habe meine Prüfung in Brandenburg gemacht sowie mein Fischereischein, Fischereiabgabe in einer brandenburgischen Fischereibehörde beantragt. Mir wurde mal gesagt mit dem Fischreischein darf ich nicht in Berlin angeln, sonst in allen Bundesländern. Bisher angle ich nur in Sachen-Anhalt und Brandenburg, da ab es nie Probleme. 

Kann mir eienr Sagen ob das korrekt ist das ich als Berliner mit Wohnsitz in Berlin und Brandenburgischen Fischereischein nicht in Berlin angeln darf?

MFG


----------



## Kami One (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Der Fischereischein ist überall in Deutschland gütig. Weitere Voraussetzung ist natürlich die passende Angelkarte.

Was mich vielmehr verwundert, ist das du als Berliner nen Brandenburger Schein hast. Die Prüfung hab ich auch in Brandenburg gemacht, aber den Schein muss man normalerweise  jedoch im Bundesland wo man seinen Wohnsitz hat beantragen.

Kläre mal genau auf was du jetzt schon hast und was sich noch in der Beantragung befindet und warum du es so gemacht hast.


----------



## Th0r1140 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

In der Beantragung befindet sich nichts. Ich wollte es nur mal wissen, falls ich doch mal hier in Berlin angeln möchte. 

Ich habe mein Prüfung in Brandenburg gemacht weil sie da glaub ich etwas preiswerter war. Den Fischereischein habe ich inBrandeburg ausstellen lassen, da er dort unbegrenz gültig ist und auch preiswerter ist. In Berlin ist er 5 Jahre gültig. 
Die Fischereiabgabe gibt es in Berlin glaub ich immer nur für ein Jahr, welche 21€ Kostet. In Brandenburg hab ich eine Abgabemarkte für 5 Jahre für 40 Euro. 

Für mein Sohne (9 Jahre) habe ich ein Jugendfischereischein in Branenburg für 5€ (inkl. Fischereiabgabe für ein Jahr) erworben.

Ich hatte mal in der Fischereibehörde Sachsenanhalt direkt nachgefragt wegen der Gültigkeit und die haben mir folgendes zurückgeschrieben. Aber das ist für mich nicht so ganz klar ob oder ob nicht.

Text

"
Sehr geehrter Herr ........,

neben der  Fischereischeinpflicht ist eine weitere Gemeinsamkeit in den  Fischereigesetzen, dass sogenannte Wohnsitzprinzip bei der Erteilung der  Fischereischeine. In der Regel sollen  also die Bürger bei der für ihren Hauptwohnsitz zuständigen  Fischereibehörde einen Fischereischein beantragen. Die Anerkennung von  Fischereischeinen anderer Bundesländer wird daher in den Fällen  verwehrt, in denen eine Anerkennung zu einer Umgehung der  landesrechtlichen  Vorschriften führen würde. Entsprechende Regelungen finden Sie z.B.  unter § 4 Abs. 4 Landesfischereischeingesetz von Berlin oder aber auch  unter § 17 Abs. 5 Brandenburger Fischereigesetz. 

In Sachsen-Anhalt ist  die Anerkennung der Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer im § 5  „Gleichstellung von Fischereischeinen“ Abs. 1 der  Durchführungsverordnung zum Fischereigesetz  geregelt. Danach werden „die staatlich erteilten oder staatlich  anerkannten Fischereischeine der anderen Bundesländer, für Personen die  ihre Hauptwohnung nicht in Sachsen-Anhalt haben, als Fischereischein  nach dem Fischereigesetz anerkannt.“ Demnach dürfte  in Ihrem Falle ein gültiger Brandenburger Fischereischein zu keinen  Beanstandungen durch die Fischereiaufsicht in Sachsen-Anhalt führen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"


----------



## Kami One (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Also wenn Schein und Karten vorhanden sind kannst du auch in Berlin angeln. 

Dennoch merkwürdig das Brandenburg dir den Schein ausgestellt hat, obwohl du zum Zeitpunkt der Beantragung in Berlin wohnst. Wie in der Antwort von S-A gilt bei der Erteilung das Wohnortprinzip. Bei der Ausübung des Angels spielt das keine Rolle. Solltest du jedoch mal umziehen und musst deinen Schein umschreiben lassen, dann könnte es Probleme geben, da die Erteilung nicht nach dem Wohnortprinzip durchgeführt wurde. 

Vor kurzem hatten wir erst so einen Fall im Forum. Da ging es aber um Bayern und B-W. Jedes Bundesland hat andere Regelungen zur Anerkennung von Fischereischeinen.


----------



## Th0r1140 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

[FONT=&quot]Ich hatte mich vorher mit der Fischereibehörde in Verbindung gesetzt und die schrieben mir das es  kein Problem ist den Fischereischein als Berliner zu beantragen. Habe dann die Unterlagen hingeschickt und mir alles Per Post zuschicken lassen. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wegen der Gültigkeit machen mir zwei Sachen kopfzerbrechen:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Zum Einen das Landesfischereischeingesetz von Berlin:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]„_§ 4 Abs. 4 Landesfischereischeingesetz von Berlin_[/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]§ 4[/FONT]_​_[FONT=&quot]Anglerprüfung[/FONT]_​_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot](4)     Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer, die dem Fischereischein A oder dem [/FONT]_
[FONT=&quot]_Jugendfischereischein gleichstehen, gelten auch im Land  Berlin,  *es  sei  denn,  der  Inhaber hat seinen ständigen Wohnsitz im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes*._“[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Und die Aussagen des Sachbearbeiters von der Untere Fischereibehörde Seelow: 
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]„_Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,_[/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]für den Jugendfischereischein wird keine Anglerprüfung benötigt.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Eine allgemeine Gültigkeit kann ich nicht bestätigen, da die Regelungen zu den anerkannten Fischereischeinen von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden sind, da Fischereirecht per Landesgesetz geregelt wird.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_*[FONT=&quot]Die Regelung für Berlin kann ich bestätigen, der brandenburgische Fischereischein hat in Berlin für Personen mit Wohnsitz in Berlin keine Gültigkeit.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Für eventuelle Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]  
[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Mit freundlichen Grüßen[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Im Auftrag 
[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Xxxx xxxxx[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
[FONT=&quot]_Sachbearbeiter_“[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das sagt mir ich darf in Berlin nicht angeln mit meinem brandenburgischen Fischereischein.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Ja, Du darfst nicht angeln. Hatte ich auch mal, das Problem. Umschreiben oder umziehen... #c


----------



## Kami One (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Echt unglaublich. War mir nicht bewusst, dass das so geht. Das ist dann die Strafe der Berliner Gesetzgebung für die Umgehung des Wohnortprinzips.

Da hilft nur in Berlin beantragen oder dort nicht angeln.


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

.. doof....

(sowas gibt es, glaube ich, nur in deutschland..

aber mal ne interessante info.


----------



## Th0r1140 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Ja ich finde s auch doof. Könnte es eigentlich nicht wirklich glauben aber so ist das halt. S

o schlimm ist es nicht da ich in Berlin noch nie geangelt habe sondern nur Sachsen-Anhalt und Brandenburg. Von daher war es mir erstmal egal. Wäre aber schön, wenn man dann doch mal 

Lust dazu hat in Berlin angeln zu gehen das man es auch darf mit dem Fischereischein.

MFG


----------



## DrDosenbier (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Eigentlich sollte auch die untere Fischereibehörde in BB keinen Fischereischein für einen Berliner ausstellen. Fischereiabgabe ist bezahlt, also Schein in Berlin ausstellen lassen. Eventuell bekommst du auch in Brandenburg Probleme wenn einer Wohnort und Schein vergleicht.


----------



## Th0r1140 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Es ist ja explizit erlaub das ich das so machen kann mit dem Fischereischein. Hatte mich ja vorher bei der Fischereibehörde erkundigt und sie sagten das das so geht. 

Im Landesfischereischeingesetzt von Berlin steht ja nicht das es , verboten. Da steht nur das der Fischereischein von demjenigen welcher seinen Wohnsitz in Berlin hat aber einen Fischereischein aus einem anderen Bundesland hat, keine Gültigkeit hat in dem Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetztes (Berlin). Das selbe steht auch in dem Gesetzt für Brandenburg. Da würde ich das selbe interpretieren das ein Brandenburger der sein Schein aber in Berlin beantragt nicht in Brandenburg angeln darf mit dem Schein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*



Kami One schrieb:


> Also wenn Schein und Karten vorhanden sind kannst du auch in Berlin angeln.
> 
> Dennoch merkwürdig das Brandenburg dir den Schein ausgestellt hat, obwohl du zum Zeitpunkt der Beantragung in Berlin wohnst. Wie in der Antwort von S-A gilt bei der Erteilung das Wohnortprinzip. Bei der Ausübung des Angels spielt das keine Rolle. Solltest du jedoch mal umziehen und musst deinen Schein umschreiben lassen, dann könnte es Probleme geben, da die Erteilung nicht nach dem Wohnortprinzip durchgeführt wurde.
> 
> Vor kurzem hatten wir erst so einen Fall im Forum. Da ging es aber um Bayern und B-W. Jedes Bundesland hat andere Regelungen zur Anerkennung von Fischereischeinen.


DIESE AUSSAGE IST FALSCH wenn du als berliner in berlin angeln willst brauchst du den berliner fischereischein weil ...FISCHEREIRECHTE SIND LANDESRECHTE....und natürlich die angelkarte für gewässer x


----------



## Revilo62 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

so unglaublich es auch klingen mag, aber es ist so. Der Fischereischein ist in Berlin ungültig und eigentlich auch in Brandenburg, auch wenn er ausgestellt ist, im Streitfall zieht die Behörde sich zurück, widerruft die Erteilung.
Wenn es auch möglich ist, die Prüfung in Brandenburg abzulegen, muss der Schein am für den ersten Wohnsitz zuständigen Fischereiamt oder Behörde ausgestellt werden und ebenso die Beiträge gezahlt werden. 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Th0r1140 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Wie erwähnt hatte ich mich bei der Behörde in Sachsen sowie in Brandenburg erkundigt...und regen Schriftverkehr gehabt und beide Behörden sagten mir das dass kein Problem ist.

Wenn ich den Gesetzestext richtig interpretiere, steht das auch im Landesfischereischeingesetz für Berlin wie auch Brandenburg dass der Schein bundesweit Gültigkeit hat nur halt nicht in Berlin bzw. Brandenburg, wenn der Besitzer in dem jeweiligen Bundesland sein Wohnsitz hat aber einen Schein aus einem anderen Bundesland:

_§ 4
Anglerprüfung

(4) Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer, die dem Fischereischein A oder dem 
Jugendfischereischein gleichstehen, gelten auch im Land Berlin, *es sei denn, der Inhaber hat seinen ständigen Wohnsitz im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes.“
*
_
Geltungsbereich ist hier nur das Bundesland.

Hier noch einen Schriftverkehr von der Behörde Saschen-Anhalt


"_Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,

neben der Fischereischeinpflicht ist eine weitere Gemeinsamkeit in den Fischereigesetzen, dass sogenannte Wohnsitzprinzip bei der Erteilung der Fischereischeine. In der Regel sollen also die Bürger bei der für ihren Hauptwohnsitz zuständigen Fischereibehörde einen Fischereischein beantragen. Die Anerkennung von Fischereischeinen anderer Bundesländer wird daher in den Fällen verwehrt, in denen eine Anerkennung zu einer Umgehung der landesrechtlichen Vorschriften führen würde. Entsprechende Regelungen finden Sie z.B. unter § 4 Abs. 4 Landesfischereischeingesetz von Berlin oder aber auch unter § 17 Abs. 5 Brandenburger Fischereigesetz. 

In Sachsen-Anhalt ist die Anerkennung der Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer im § 5 „Gleichstellung von Fischereischeinen“ Abs. 1 der Durchführungsverordnung zum Fischereigesetz geregelt. Danach werden „die staatlich erteilten oder staatlich anerkannten Fischereischeine der anderen Bundesländer, für Personen die ihre Hauptwohnung nicht in Sachsen-Anhalt haben, als Fischereischein nach dem Fischereigesetz anerkannt.“ Demnach dürfte in Ihrem Falle ein gültiger Brandenburger Fischereischein zu keinen Beanstandungen durch die Fischereiaufsicht in Sachsen-Anhalt führen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag"
_


Ein Brandenburger darf mit einen Brandenburgischen Fischereischein auch in Berlin angeln. Mein Schwager hat seit 1995 ein brandenburgischen Schein und hat in allen Bundesländern angeln können. ich Sachen-Anhalt wurde ich auch schon kontrolliert und auch da gab es keine Beanstandung.

MFG


----------



## Th0r1140 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Und wenn ich überlege, meine Brüder und viele Freunde und Verwandte haben das vor mir genau so gemacht wie ich. Die haben alle den Schein in Brandenburg gemacht und wohnen in Berlin.


----------



## fosiel (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

ich auch .... "scheiss" auf Berlin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*



Th0r1140 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich überlege, meine Brüder und viele Freunde und Verwandte haben das vor mir genau so gemacht wie ich. Die haben alle den Schein in Brandenburg gemacht und wohnen in Berlin.


NICHT DEINE PRÜFUNG IST UNGÜLTIG SONDERN DEIN FISCHEREISCHEIN WENN DU IN BERLIN DEINEN HAUPTWOHNSITZ HAST  solltest du in brandenburg wohnen ist alles ok.....betreff des fischereischeines......


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Meist als Hintergrundbegründung ist die fehlende Einnahme (Fischereischei = Steuer für das Bundesland)

ABER Leute 
Ich bin im DAV und habe alle gültigen Papier. Zusätzlich kann ich die kostenlose BerlinDAV Karte erhalten (ja die war kostenlos). Oder kostet die jetzt 5€?? ist ja auch egal. 

Folglich gibt es eine Regelung, das ich ohne Zusätzliche "Steuer" ist das Fischen als Brandenburger in DAV Berlin völlig legal.

Umgekehrt aber auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Offtopic an
NICHT der Schein ist die "Angelsteuer", sondern die Fischereiabgabe, die meist zusammen mit dem Schein erhoben wird.

Aber nicht in allen Bundesländern:
In Niedersachsen gabs noch nie ne Fischereiabgabe, Sachsen hat sie wieder abgeschafft - föderales System, regelt jedes Bundesland selber.



> Folglich gibt es eine Regelung, das ich ohne Zusätzliche "Steuer" ist das Fischen als Brandenburger in DAV Berlin völlig legal.


Bundesweit eigentlich so, da das aber ALLES (Prüfung, Schein, Abgabe etc.) eben föderal (Nach Bundeesland) geregelt ist, gibts auch da in D natürlich eine Ausnahme:
Wer als Touri in Schleswig Holstein auch MIT gültigem Schein und bereits im Heimatland bezahlter Abgabe angeln will, muss noch mal nen zusätzlichen 10er für den Staat als Abgabe abdrücken.
Offtopic Ende


----------



## Th0r1140 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Das die Prüfung gültig ist ist klar. War ja auch nicht die Rede von. Ich meine die Fischereibehörde hat mehreren Fischereischeine für meine Familie und Verwandte ausgestellt...wenn die alle ungültig wären bzw. nicht rechtens...warum stellt die Behörden sie aus..mehrfach?! Warum sagen mir die Behörden aus Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt da mein Fischereischein Gültigkeit hat nur halt nicht in Berlin, wenn er doch eigentlich ungültig ist?!  Bei einer Prüfung würde auch Nichts beanstandet.

Mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Nochmal:
Du hast Landesgesetze, die regeln, unter welchen Bedingungen ein Schein ausgestellt wird für IM LAND WOHNHAFTE (in NDS brauchst gesetzlich nicht mal einen Schein, da reicht ne Prüfung, nur als Bsp.)

Im Normalfall ist die Gemeinde zuständig für die Erteilung.

Die guckt, ob ein Antragsteller die Voraussetzungen erfüllt.

Das ist meist eine Prüfung.

Diese Prüfung, wiederum ist auch nach JEWEILIGEM Landesrecht geregelt. 

OB und welche Prüfung anerkannt wird, liegt dabei wiederum am einzelnen Landesrecht!

Es gibt Länder, die darauf bestehen, dass bei IM LANDE wohnhaften nur Prüfungen zählen, die im Lande abgelegt wurden.

Es gibt aber auch Urteile (Rheinland Pfalz), wo eine Gemeinde verurteilt wurde, dass die einen Schein ausstellen musste, obwohl der in RLP wohnhafte die Prüfung im benachbarten Saarland gemacht hatte:
(VG Neustadt an der Weinstraße, Geschäftsnummer 5 K 626/15.NW).    
https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/lehrgänge-zur-fischerprüfung-2017/

DAS IST ABER NICHT ÜBERTRAGBAR AUF DEINEN FALL!!

Bayern und B-W erkennen z. B. Scheine anderer Länder bei UMZUG nur an, wen sie bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllen (Kurs mit mind. 30 Stunden etc.), hast Du ne Prüfung ohne Kurs, musste nochmal ne Prüfung in Bayern machen, sobald Dein Schein abgelaufen ist aus dem anderen Land. 

Und auch, wenn wie im hier geschilderten Fall aus B-W die Behörde über Jahre den immer wieder eigentlich widerrechtlich verlängert hat, kann die, sobald die das merken, das ab da verweigern - und Du musst nochmal die Prüfung machen.

Der Witz bei der Sache ist, dass das Gesagte gilt, wenn Du den Schein an Deinem Wohnort/Bundesland erwerben willst!!

Bist Du als Angeltourist unterwegs in einem anderen Bundesland, MÜSSEN die Bundesländer wg. Föderalismusreform ALLE anderen rechtmäßigen Scheine ALLER  anderen Bundesländern anerkennen!!

Für den Angelurlaub!!

Ziehst Du dann um, greifen wieder oben genannte Regeln, und der Schein, den Du vorher problemlos als "URLAUBER" problemlos anerkannt bekommen hast, der kann dann plötzlich als "Einheimischer" nicht mehr die Voraussetzungen erfüllen...

Das alles ist einfach mehr als krank und typisch Bürokrateutonien!


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

@Thomas
ich fasse mal zusammen was ich meine für BRB

(Angel) Fischereiprüfung - irgendwann gemacht. Noch unbegrenzt gültig, wird aber nicht in jedem Bundesland anerkannt.

Fischereischein - Gültig hier 1-5 Jahre beinhaltet ach die Steuer (5 Jahre 50 €)

Angelschein(karte) Berechtigung für das jeweilig Gewässer.


Wie schon geschrieben. Im DAV gibt es die Regelung für schmales Geld die Poolgewässer der anderen neuen Bundesländer dazu zu erwerben (5-10€/Jahr) Hier gibt es keine Bedingung wer wo seinen Prüfung gemacht hat und wer wo sein Fischereischein bezahlt hat.


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

- Wohnort BRB 
- Fischereischein (Abgabe) von BRB
- DAV Mitglied LAVBRB
- Zusatzerlaubnis Berlin DAV 

Das Angeln in Berlin DAV ist garantiert erlaubt. Da hier eine "Sondererlaubnis" vorliegt.
Der DAV Verband gibt aufgrund dieser Regelung die Erlaubnis aus.


Umgekehrt aber auch.
- Wohnort Bln
- Fischereischein (Abgabe) von BLN
- DAV Mitglied 
- Zusatzerlaubnis BRB DAV
- Angeln in BRB DAV erlaubt.


Das bezieht sich auf die DAV Poolgewässer.
Für die Havelgewässer müsste ich noch mal überlegen... lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Statt einem deutschlandweiten Schein (oder statt Schein nur Erlaubniskarten)...

Hauptsache man verkompliziert alles in Bürokrateutonien..

Irre, oder?


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*



bastido schrieb:


> Du schilderst den Regelfall, der TE ist aber Berliner mit Brandenburger Fischereischein und da gilt eben das oben geschriebene. Steht so im Gesetz.




Hatte ich mir gedacht und noch mal nachgelesen. 
Das macht aus meiner Sicht aber auch wenig Sinn. 
Soll er doch die "Abgabe" in Berlin zahlen und gut isss....
Außer dass das etwas umständlicher ist...


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Ist ja heftig teuer! In B-W löhne ich für zehn Jahre Fischereiabgabe (hier mögliche Maximaldauer) ganz grob um die EUR 100,- (genauen Betrag müsste ich nachgucken).

Und mit Neuausstellung ist da auch nix, sofern noch freie Stempelfelder im Schein vorhanden.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Berlin da preislich so zuschlägt.


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

Berlin ist echt zum k.... pieep..

Ich wohnte da auch mal >)
Mittlerweile kann ich in BRB alle Marken bei mir im Angelladen kaufen. Am Jahresanfang sind die vorrätig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

gibt ja anglerisch echt was, wo andere Länder NOCH schlimmer sind als B-W ;-))


----------



## hans albers (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

hätt ich auch nicht gedacht.
ansonsten ist BW da immer sehr weit vorne....


----------



## thanatos (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*

es gibt ja viele für Außenstehende unverständliche 
 Geheimlehren  #d
 aber die deutsche Bürokratie übertrifft mit Sicherheit alle #6:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Berliner mit Brandenburgischen Fischereischein in Berlin angeln?!*



thanatos schrieb:


> es gibt ja viele für außenstehende unverständliche
> geheimlehren  #d
> aber die deutsche bürokratie übertrifft mit sicherheit alle #6:q


definitiv!!!!


----------

